# Need help locating replacement key



## Patriciallegra (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi. I have a Craftsman 944520651 snow blower that my husband bought several years ago. He passed away and I want to sell the machine. Problem is I can’t find the key and sites for replacement parts don’t list that model. Does anyone know what key I need and how to get one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* This key that you speak of is a run of the mill indek key. any hardware store will have them. there is nothing special aboot them. *


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree, all snowblowers use the same key, Indek. You can order off the internet, eBay, Amazon, or buy it at a local mower store.

You can also reach under the housing and disconnect one wire and it will start, throttle down to turn it off, that's what most of us do. The key is only necessary on 2 cycle machines.

Now I plugged that model in and it didn't come up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you located in Canada ??

Can you post a photo of the are the key plugs into ??

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not so sure I'd be that quick to say they all use the same key.
From what I can find if it's a Briggs & Stratton engine it's likely a #193071

Like he said you can just disconnect a wire underneath to get it started to demonstrate or even find something thin and plastic or wood to stick in there and let the purchase be the new owners responsibility.
Disconnecting the wire allows it to create spark. If the wire hits metal it will ground out and kill the engine. It's normal, it's safe, it's one of the ways to shut it off.

This is one place to get it: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/cr...71/0071/917/model-917881065/0247/1507200.html
Also Ebay, local big box or hardware store, small engine repair ...

Myself, I'l pull the wire and put a little tape on it rather than spend 10-15 bucks for a key. Only reason I know for having that key is to keep kids from messing with your blower. I usually permanently affix mine to the machine with a lanyard so it can't get lost.

If you can get the engine numbers off the motor that would be a better way to figure out which key it takes. Second photo is of some of the different keys that are used.

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a blower with a bad switch I found right before I was going to sell it. I just replaced the switch with a simple on-off toggle switch. Off position for the engine to run, on to ground out the ignition and stop the motor.


----------

